# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Adoleshenca dhe kujtimet ndaj saj.

## DI_ANA

Adoleshenca eshte nje faze kritike ne kuptimin me te plote te fjales.Gjate saj;ekuilibri afektiv,i fituar pak kohe me pare,turbullohet nga arritja e pjekurise gjenitale.
Gjate kesaj periudhe,vihen re çrregullime,si rrjedhoje e te cilave,adoleshenti ridimensionon si marredheniet me prinderit dhe me te tjeret,ashtu edhe me veten e me trupin e tij..
Ne adoleshence,njeriu riorganizon interesat e tij dhe befas i shfaqen deshira te reja ne planin seksual.Ankthi,trishtimi,vuajtjet e depresioni e shoqerojne kete moshe dhe jane teper te rrezikshme per te ardhmen e tij,per shendetin,por edhe per zhvillimin e personalitetit te tij,ne qofte se nuk tregohet kujdes.Tentativat per vetevrasje,droga,ikja nga shtepia jane bashkeudhetare te kesaj moshe.Kjo do te thote se me adoleshentet duhet biseduar sinqerisht,ngrohtesisht dhe me durim.
Adoleshenti duhet trajtuar si shok.Adoleshenca nuk eshte nje revolucion,eshte vecse nje periudhe evolucioni ku spikasin dukshem tiparet e femijerise.
Edukimi i adoleshentit duhet te perfshije,;Pergatitje te mjaftueshme per pune,perdorim inteligjent te kohes se lire dhe adoptim shoqeror.Nepermjet zbulimit dhe zhvillimit te aftesive individuale,ai do te marri kenaqesi dhe njohuri.
Nepermjet ushtrimit te vazhdueshem,do te rrise aftesite pershtatese e do te behet me i prirur per te provuar kenaqesine e suksesit...

Cfare i keshilloni ju adoleshenteve?
A mund te pershkruani me pak fjale periudhen tuaj te adoleshences,te mirat dhe te keqiat e saj?

respekte per te gjithe

----------


## ShocK

Sa mire qe e bere se me kujtove kohet kur vidhja portokalla  :ngerdheshje: .
Per mendimin tim them se eshte nje moshe mjaft delikate, per dicka te vogel mund te arrish deri tek ato qe ke permendur me siper. Por uroj veten qe e kam kaluar me sukses  :shkelje syri: .

----------


## BaBa

> Sa mire qe e bere se me kujtove kohet kur vidhja portokalla .
> Per mendimin tim them se eshte nje moshe mjaft delikate, per dicka te vogel mund te arrish deri tek ato qe ke permendur me siper. Por uroj veten qe e kam kaluar me sukses .).


Diana Urime Per temen  :shkelje syri: 


Shock kur e kalove çar ndjeve ?  :ngerdheshje: 

PS: hajdute LOL


Po ne Adoleshence, ka pas te forta fare po dhe Veshtirsite e veta se pa veshtersi skalohet gje .)

Me kujtohet nje here ku  prej sedres u hudha nga trageti me koke ne dete aq 17,18 vj isha po per ti tregu njerezve perqarke meje, e shifni se kam problem as frike hidhem direkt LOL

kur kam nxjerr koken larte ne ujê  thash baaaaa qenkam gjall .)

Por thua e kaluam ate kohe se ashtu ishte, dhe smaj men gja fare .

----------


## shoku_tanku

Kete periudhe kohe,per fat te keq, nuk e kam perjetuar si pjesa me e madhe e bashkemoshatareve te mi...kam filluar pune pikerisht ne moshen kur nis adoleshenca,kam punuar ne nje ambient te tille,ku te gjithe koleget e mi ishin me te mbedhenj se une ne moshe...madje pjesa  me e madhe e tyre ishin kryefamiljare...edhe pjesen tjeter te dites e kaloja ne shoqerine e tyre dhe per pasoje,nuk isha ne nje pozicion te pershtatshem per te perjetuar moshen time...
E pranoj se kjo gje,pati edhe anet e saja pozitive por nga ana tjeter, me vjen vertet keq qe nuk u rrita si pjesa tjeter e shokeve te mi..qe nuk pata mundesine ta kaloja kete periudhe me keta shoke...ne fund te fundit c'do moshe ka rendesine e saj dhe nuk duhet te lihet pa u jetuar...

----------


## DI_ANA

Adoleshencen e kam kaluar e vetmuar dhe larg familjes...
Ne te vertete mendoj se per mua ka qene nje periudhe ku ne te cilen nuk kisha te drejte gabimi dhe ku ne te cilen duhet te perballohesha me jeten dhe me "boten e madhe"!
Do te kisha dashur shume qe kete faze jete ta kaloja "brenda ngrohtesise se familjes",po ja qe nuk ishte e mundur,per fatin tim te keq!
Kam mesuar shume gjera per jeten para kohe dhe pikerisht mendoj se nuk eshte mire,pikerisht per faktin se edhe ne adoleshence vetja me dukej e" madhe"!
E madhe sepse isha vetem perballe jetes dhe veshtiresive te saj,e madhe sepse nuk kisha si te veproja ndryshe....ja qe jeta na ben ndonjehere te rritemi para kohe!
Do te desha shume te kisha patur vertete nje periudhe te tille ku edhe une te beja gabime,te qeshja,te qortohesha nga prinderit,te shpertheja kunder "padrejtesive",te beja ato qe ben cdo adoleshent,te beja ato qe kerkon mosha dhe jo ato qe na detyron jeta!
Adoleshenca ime ishte e dhimbshme sikurse dhe femijeria vete ..........dhe keto te dyja me mungojne shume ne ditet e sotme....


respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> Sa mire qe e bere se me kujtove kohet kur vidhja portokalla .
> Per mendimin tim them se eshte nje moshe mjaft delikate, per dicka te vogel mund te arrish deri tek ato qe ke permendur me siper. Por uroj veten qe e kam kaluar me sukses .


Kalimi i kesaj faze te adoleshences  per ne te gjithe ka qene shume i veshtire,dhe vetem vite me mbrapa kur  behemi te rritur dhe pergjegjesit e vetes,vetem atehere e kuptojme se sa e rendesishme ka qene dhe sa delikate dhe mesonjese na eshte bere per jeten tone...

respekte

----------


## shefqeti11

Eh Diana, c'na kujtoni me keto temat tuaja te bukura por dhe njekohesisht te dhimbshme....

Le te hyj ne tem:

Adolishenca ime, pak a shume, si ju me lart dhe si shume te tjer, ka qene me te vertet teper e veshtir, aq e veshtire, sa tashme qe po shkruaj dhe e kujtoj, nuk arrij ta besoj se a kam qen une ai person qe ka perjetuar ato c'kam kaluar gjat adolishences time!
Por jeta sic e dime ka te mira dhe te keqija, te meson c'do gje me kalimin e kohes....
Vuajtjet e adolishences, sot per sot me kane bere qe ta ndjej vehten ne nje moshe 10 vjet me i madh se sa jam, mese normale, kur njeriu arrin te marri persiper shume pergjegjesi mbi vehte, shume detyra te cilat jeta i'a detyron per t'i zbatuar ato.
Ashtu si dhe ju, edhe mua me dhemb fakti qe s'e kam pasur ate mundesi ku te beja prapesirat e adolishences, te cilat pamvarsisht se nuk jan te rekomandueshme per t'u kryer, jane paksa te embla per t'i perjetuar....
Te perballesh me jeten qe ne moshen e adolishences, mendoj se eshte dicka e mire, por prap ka te keqijat e saj, si c'do gje tjeter.
Por gjeja me e mire qe te ben, pergjegjesia e marr per shume gjera ne moshen e adolishences, eshte ajo qe, nuk arrin te dalesh nga frenat si shumica e adolishences se sotme, qe me te vertet te le per te deshiruar.
Ndonjehere kur shikoj veprimet e adolishenteve te sotem, them se me te vertet qe te mos marri nje rrug te keqe femija, duhet te perballet me veshtiresit e jetes per te jetuar, dhe jo te jet nen kushtet e rehateshme dhe nga veht mosha te kaloj ne ekstreme qe sot per fat te keq i degjojm pothujase dita dites.
Per faktin se, femija me prindin ne shumicen e rasteve, nuk arrin dot qe te ket nje marrdhenie, si shok\shoqe, nga ku mund te ket mundesin qe te shprehet lirshem, si per deshirat e tij apo si dhe per veprmet e tij.Nqs arrihet kjo gje qe te krijohet prind\femij, ateher kurrsesi nuk mendoj se do mund te dali nga shinat e jetes nje adolishent, kur them nga shinat e jetes nenkuptoj, cigaren/drogen/alkoolin/vjedhiet/vrasjet etj, gjera te cilat sot e kesaj dite i degjojm te kryhen nga adolishentet, dhe ky devijim ne jeten e tyre absolutisht qe nuk ndikon aspak per mire si per veht ata po njekohesisht si edhe per prinderit e tyre, asnje prind nuk do deshironte kurr qe te shikonte femijen e veht ne nje rrug te ketill, ne nje rrug te dal jasht kontrollit dhe te papershtatshme per jeten e tij.Prandaj dhe prindi duet te jet teper i kujdesshem per kete femij gjat kesaj periudhe moshe, duhet te veri te gjitha forcat e tij, dhe te zbatoj c'do menyre te pershtatshme per te pasur nje komunikim dhe marrdhenie te mire me femijen e veht ne kete moshe, perndryshe kur te rritet femija dhe te shikoj me bisht te syrit se cfare ai ka bere gjat nje periudhe te jetes se veht, nga ku eshte i bindur se nuk ka pasur absolutisht mundesin per te komanduar veht vehten per ne nje rruge me te mire, ateher do t'i kthehet prindit dhe ta gjykoj ate per c'ka ai/ajo ka vepruar ne moshen e adolishences.
Keshilla e vetme qe mund te jap per adolishentet, eshte, te krijojn mundesi per te krijuar marrdhenie te mira, si me prinderit ashtu dhe me shoqerin e tyre, te mos rendin drejt alkooleve\drograve\dhe cdo gjeje te demshme per jeten e tyre, por te shikojn te studiojn e te dipllomohen per te qen me te afte neser kur te dalin ne jet, per te qen me te fort qe te perballen me problemet dhe veshtiresit qe do ju paraqesi jeta ne diten e neserme, se ne fund te fundit, familja me ju krenohet, familja prej jush pret te qeshi e te gezohet duke ju pare te forte e te lumtur ne ditet e neserme kur ju te largoheni nga prindrit tuaj.




Ju pergezoj ju Diana per temat e bukura dhe kuptimplota, dhe ju falenderoj qe na jepni dhe ne mundesin per te sjell ketu kujtimet tona dhe njekohesisht dhe per te dhen sado pak nje keshill te vogel nga pervoja jone e asaj moshe, per adolishentet e sotem.



Me respekt Shefqeti!

----------


## Udhetari 11

Adoleshenca eshte nji kaos i vertete i shkaktuar nga tensioni ne mes te individit dhe shoqerise. Gjate ketij kaosi individet mundohen qe ti plotesojne nevojat e veta si fiziologjike ashtu edhe zhvillimore. Ne kete kaos adoleshentit i deshiroj qe te kete nji rreth i cili i ofron vemendje, permbushje deshirash si dhe vizion te shendoshe. 
Mungesa e nji rrethi te shendosh familjar si dhe e relacioneve te shendosha ndikon ne shkallen e normalitetit te adoleshentit. Te gjitha problemet qe adoleshenti i perjeton si shkak te kesaj mungese ndikojne ne kerkimin e kompenzimit te tij artificial sikur qe jan drogat, alkoholi, agresioni, etj. Tek disa individe keto mungesa manifestohen ne moshen e mesme e sidomos ne disfunksion ne relacione me partnere.

----------


## Udhetari 11

Edhe une e kam pasur nji adoleshence jonormale. Kam qene ne udhekryq... Ndihmen me te madhe e kam mare nga librat nga te cilat mesova qe ta perdore nji komunitet te madh te filozofeve, psikologeve, shkrimtareve. 
Pra, une kam ardhur ne perfundim se ka rrugedalje edhe per adoleshentet e neglizhuar. Ne te vertet njeriu e ka fuqine qe ta transferoje mungesen e adoleshences normale ne nji krijimtari dhe lumturi te pashoqe. Nicheja ka thene qe ajo qe mbijetohet te bene me te forte. Une po shtoje se vetem nji jete e kemi. Ajo do te mbaroje edhe po u viktimizuam, e edhe po qe se mbijetojme.

----------


## DI_ANA

Ndodhi qesharake midis nje adoleshenteje dhe te jemes!

Nena hyn ne dhomen e te bijes dhe mbi tavoline gjen nje leter....
E merr dhe nga kureshtja fillon ta hapi dhe te lexoje..
Ne leter shkruhej...

E dashur mami,
_Sic e di dhe vete,une sot mbusha 15 vjec..
Per jeten time kam vendosur shume gjera...jam lidhur me dike qe quhet Muhamet,jam shtatzane dhe po iki nga shtepia te jetoj me te..
Lutu per mua dhe per Muhametin,pasi i shkreti eshte me side...
Une sic te thashe me barre..Nuk e di si do te jetojme,por disa trafikante na kane keshilluar qe te merremi me rritjen dhe kultivimin e kanabisit,sikurse dhe me shitjen e tij.Mendoj qe nuk kemi rrugezgjidhje tjeter dhe mendoj e dashur mami qe ti do te me kuptosh!
Do te vij te te takoj,kur te kem disa femije.. 

                                vajza jote e vetme,Pauline.

Ps...e dashur mami,e gjithe kjo ishte thjesht nje shaka imja :perqeshje: ,me te cilen dua te them qe ka gjera akoma me te keqija ne kete jete,sesa nje deftese notash....

----------


## Gerrard

*Ehhh DI_ANA c'na hap plage te vjetra , Sa do doja te isha dhe njeher ne moshen 16 vjecare, te kthehesha dhe njeher ne shoqerin e Adoleshences. Sa e bukur eshte kjo mos po sa e veshtire per ta kaluar. Nje shoqeri te dashur dhe aspak cinike apo materialiste se vet mosha nuk i llogarit keto faktore. Nje shoqeri te paster  dhe nje moshe qe kurr nuk harroet ne jet.

Kalofshi Mire

T-B*

----------


## e panjohura

Pse moj e nderuar hudh zjarr ne ndjenja tona????
Jo jo e thash kete sepse po te kisha mundesi do kthehesha ne moshen adoleshente meqenese me duket qe u rrita pa qen fare adoleshente me iku shum shpejt,u pjeka para kohe dhe i hyra jetes e papergaditur,po keshtu me priu fati ndoshta edhe te kthehesha prapa te njejten do e perjetosha pra nuk dua te kthehem kam frig mos po me perseriten gjerat!!!!
Nuk dij mu kan perzi gjerat po te them te drejten me duket qe gabimet me te renda po i bejm pas kalimit te adoleshences ne pjekuri, po nisem nga vetevetja asnje gabim te vetmin nuk kam bere para moshes se pjekuris athua une isha adoleshente pas te 18-ve e e rritur me 16vj.nuk kam pergjigjeje por gjithmon i kthehem kesaj pyetje....
e panjohura

----------


## e panjohura

Sa do te deshiroja te kisha jeten e pjekuris sikur at te adoleshences.Isha femiu me i lumtur me dukej,u rrita ne nje mes ku kisha dy baba dy nena pastaj me erdhen edhe dy vellezer e dy motra por une mbeta e perkdhelura e te gjitheve.
Ne shkoll isha nxensja me e dalluar por edhe shum problematike por e mbuloja me dijeni dhe nuk denohesha.
Thash dy baba dy nena sepse agja nuk kishte fmi.Pra feminij e mrekullueshme po pastaj............KATASTROF

e panjohura

----------


## DI_ANA

> *Ehhh DI_ANA c'na hap plage te vjetra , Sa do doja te isha dhe njeher ne moshen 16 vjecare, te kthehesha dhe njeher ne shoqerin e Adoleshences. Sa e bukur eshte kjo mos po sa e veshtire per ta kaluar. Nje shoqeri te dashur dhe aspak cinike apo materialiste se vet mosha nuk i llogarit keto faktore. Nje shoqeri te paster  dhe nje moshe qe kurr nuk harroet ne jet.
> 
> Kalofshi Mire
> 
> T-B*


Do te doja edhe une qe te isha dhe njeher ne ate moshe....pikerisht per te korrigjuar dhe ndryshuar shume gjera......

respekte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

Ah kjo femijeria...
E cuditshme te mendosh,por eshte pikerisht ajo qe end personalitetin tone qe do na derrmoje ne te ardhmen,do na detyroje ta ndjekim si mace dhe si qen pa asnje menyre armepushimi.

----------


## xfiles

> Adoleshencen e kam kaluar e vetmuar dhe larg familjes...
> Ne te vertete mendoj se per mua ka qene nje periudhe ku ne te cilen nuk kisha te drejte gabimi dhe ku ne te cilen duhet te perballohesha me jeten dhe me "boten e madhe"!
> Do te kisha dashur shume qe kete faze jete ta kaloja "brenda ngrohtesise se familjes",po ja qe nuk ishte e mundur,per fatin tim te keq!
> Kam mesuar shume gjera per jeten para kohe dhe pikerisht mendoj se nuk eshte mire,pikerisht per faktin se edhe ne adoleshence vetja me dukej e" madhe"!
> E madhe sepse isha vetem perballe jetes dhe veshtiresive te saj,e madhe sepse nuk kisha si te veproja ndryshe....ja qe jeta na ben ndonjehere te rritemi para kohe!
> Do te desha shume te kisha patur vertete nje periudhe te tille ku edhe une te beja gabime,te qeshja,te qortohesha nga prinderit,te shpertheja kunder "padrejtesive",te beja ato qe ben cdo adoleshent,te beja ato qe kerkon mosha dhe jo ato qe na detyron jeta!
> Adoleshenca ime ishte e dhimbshme sikurse dhe femijeria vete ..........dhe keto te dyja me mungojne shume ne ditet e sotme....
> 
> 
> respekte


DIA_NA, ma keput shpirtin keshtu, me duket se po bie ne dashuri me ty.... edhe pak me avatarin tend :ngerdheshje:  .. by the way ca e quajne ate te foto, duket si Kim Basinger.

per sa i perket temes, shume e vertete, adoleshenca eshte delikate, kushedi sa here me ka vajtur ne mendje te vras veten, edhe per gjera koti. Adoleshenca eshte momenti kur del nga endrrat dhe nis e shikon realitetin per ate qe eshte, dhe rezultati eshte nje zhgenjim total. Mgjiithate kur vjen ne nje fare moshe thua ah sikur te jetoja dhe nje here ato vite....

----------


## DI_ANA

> ...per sa i perket temes, shume e vertete, adoleshenca eshte delikate, kushedi sa here me ka vajtur ne mendje te vras veten, edhe per gjera koti. Adoleshenca eshte momenti kur del nga endrrat dhe nis e shikon realitetin per ate qe eshte, dhe rezultati eshte nje zhgenjim total. Mgjiithate kur vjen ne nje fare moshe thua ah sikur te jetoja dhe nje here ato vite....



Nje faze teper e veshtire e cila na dobeson ose forcon sipas natyres dhe asaj qe kemi kaluar...
Zhgenjimi eshte dicka e hidhur dhe vete jeta jone eshte vazhdimi i nje fillimi te mire ose jo te kendshem!
Mendoj se me kupton...


respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

Kujdes me adoleshentët!

Nga Gëzim Tushi

Adoleshenca është konsideruar nga psikologët si “moshë e vështirë” e njeriut në rritje. Shumë delikate dhe jashtëzakonisht e vështirë. Problematike për prindërit, për shoqërinë dhe për vetë adoleshentët. Moshë e paqartësive, konfuzionit, dilemave personale. Moshë interbrezore, me një këmbë nga fëmijëria dhe tjetrën nga rinia. Nuk është i madh dhe kërkon të duket dhe të trajtohet si i tillë. Nuk është as i vogël, megjithëse në jetën e përditshme shfaq veprime të cilat shpesh janë joekuivalente me moshën fizike. Adoleshenca është moshë kritike, është moshë e “krizës së identitetit” të njeriut, kur shfaqen hapur kontradikta të thella të personalitetit në krizë, në zhvillim, në formim apo edhe në deformim. Është moshë e vështirë për të komunikuar dhe për t’u “marrë vesh”. Është mosha e vështirë e negativizmit, e kundërshtimit, e mendjemadhësisë boshe, e dukjes, e ekzibicionit, e ndjenjave të vrullshme e energjive të tepërta që duhen konsumuar. Në këtë periudhë moshore të rinjtë janë të vrullshëm, të papërmbajtur, të padisiplinuar, agresivë, kokëfortë, egoistë dhe egotikë, me konsume të hallakatura energjish.
Është periudha më e vështirë e komunikimit me ta, e marrëveshjes, e konsensualitetit. Është “koha e artë” e moshës, kur atyre iu pëlqen vetja, duken të bukur, dëshirojnë të jenë atraktivë, në qendër të vëmendjes. Janë të zhurmshëm, llafazanë, emocionalë, duan të duken, të bien në sy, të jenë në qendër të vëmendjes, të vlerësuar për gjykimet e tyre. Edhe pse të paqëndrueshme dhe në jo pak raste të nxituara. Nuk pranojnë mendimet e të tjerëve, veçanërisht moralizimet e “mërzitshme” të prindërve. “Dinë” gjithçka dhe diskutojnë me “kompetencë për çdo gjë”. Kanë krizat e tyre moshore, dilemat, pavendosmëritë, që lidhen me perspektivën e tyre. Përjetojnë dashuritë e para, të vrullshme, kanë marrëdhënie seksuale, bëhen të rritur, seriozë, konkurrentë, sfidues, të ashpër e konfliktualë. Duan të jenë të parët në çdo gjë. Kanë në thelb shpirtin e garës dhe të konkurrencës, për gjithçka. Kjo është adoleshenca, kjo është mosha e vështirë e konfliktualitetit. Koha më e vështirë e “krizës edukative” të familjes. Mosha e suksesit dhe e dështimit. Kjo kohë fizike e të rinjve, është shumë e kushtueshme për prindërit, të cilët duhet të investojnë shumë nga vetja, me abnegacion, për siguruar “patën” (adoleshentin), që të jetë e shëndetshme dhe e sigurt, që nesër të prodhojë “vezët e arta”. Nga çdo prind që ka adoleshentë në shtëpi do të dëgjosh ankesa shqetësime që kanë të bëjnë me komunikimet interpersonale me ta. Do të dëgjosh se nuk janë të bindur, se nuk të dëgjojnë, se janë të mbyllur, të pakomunikueshëm, se u pëlqen vetja, se kanë filluar dashuritë, se qëndrojnë natën vonë në PUB-e, se kanë filluar të pinë cigare, alkool, ndoshta disa edhe drogë. Të gjithë ankohen për një periudhë të vështirë krize, në marrëdhëniet e prindërve me adoleshentët. Prindërit shpesh habiten dhe nuk janë në gjendje të kuptojnë ndryshimin që po ndodh, i cili nuk është vetëm moshor dhe fizik, por dhe mental, konceptual e emocional. Prindërit, shpesh janë shkaktarë të konfliktualitetit me adoleshentët, sepse habiten dhe nuk kuptojnë atë që ndodh pikërisht në “kufirin kohor” të kalimit, nga mosha e fëmijërisë në adoleshencë. Nuk kuptojnë se pikërisht, në këtë periudhë ndodh një “revolucion moshor”, që ka të bëjë me specifikën e kalimit nga fëmijëria e brishtë, kur fëmija është i varur nga prindi, i dëgjueshëm dhe i cënueshëm. Në këtë moshë, është i lehtë raporti me fëmijën, sepse kjo është mosha, kur ai është i dëgjueshëm, i komunikueshëm, i “manipulueshëm” dhe i trajnueshëm prej tij. Në këtë moshë të fundit të bindjes, fëmija mendon se prindi “është perëndi”. Ai di çdo gjë, është më i madh, ka të drejtë gjithmonë. Kjo është periudha e fundit e trajnimit dhe manipulimit të lehtë prindëror. Është periudha e fundit kur “pi ujë” edhe frikësimi, trembja, këmbëngulja për të zbatuar detyrat, porositë, urdhrat e prindërve. Pas kësaj periudhe moshore, çdo gjë është ndryshe. Raportet prind fëmijë përmbysen, marrëdhëniet vështirësohen, relacionet midis tyre bëhen të tjetërsuara. Kjo është periudha më e vështirë, e komunikimeve prind fëmijë. Është koha që kërkon ndryshime në mentalitet, në strategjinë e marrëdhënieve, në taktikën e komunikimit, në respektimin e personalitetit në formim të adoleshentit duke respektuar me detyrim, të vetëndjerin e tij si i madh, që tashmë nuk pranon aq shumë këshilla dhe moralizime nga prindërit, por kërkon të respektohet si partner dhe i barabartë. Është koha e rënies në minimum i “autoritetit të shenjtëruar prindëror”, i të “drejtave të tij të pakufizuara” ndaj fëmijës. Kjo është periudha e krizës së “idolatrisë” së autoritetit të prindërit. Në këto rrethana të vështira, komunikimi është e nevojshme të kuptohen dhe të respektohen ndryshimet reciproke që kanë ndodhur, në relacionet prind-fëmijë, për shkak të “etapës së re” të marrëdhënieve reciproke, në të cilën ndodhen të dy palët.
Kjo është moshë e përgjegjësive të mëdha edhe për adoleshentin edhe për prindin. Ky është momenti psikologjik, kur kemi në dorë edhe patën “adoleshentin” dhe “vezët e arta” që përgatitet të “prodhojë” ajo. Shumica e prindërve, me të cilët bisedojmë, që kanë adoleshentë në familje, janë të turbulluar nga dukuritë e “reja” moshore, nuk janë të aftë, të gjejnë strategjinë, rrugën e komunikimit të suksesshëm me ta. Si të sillemi, të pyesin të shqetësuar dhe të tronditur ata? Si të jemi në marrëdhëniet me adoleshentët? Autoritarë apo Tolerantë? Kjo është çështja! Të heqim dorë prej tyre, duke menduar se janë të rritur dhe mund të bëjnë si të duan, duke e reduktuar në zero “përgjegjësinë prindërore”, duke i lënë ata të sillen sipas “mënyrës së tyre”, apo duhet të gjejmë mënyrat e përshtatshme, për të qenë ndikues me ta? A ka standarde që duhen kultivuar në këtë moshë, që ata të bëhen të përgjegjshëm, planifikues, me objektiva moshore të qarta, me standarde sjelljeje, duke kultivuar që në këtë moshë, angazhimin personal për të qenë të disiplinuar dhe të përgjegjshëm? Me fjalë të tjera, problemi më shumë sipas mendimit tim, është mungesa e kuptimit nga prindërit të veçorive moshore të adoleshencës, si periudha më e vështirë e “krizës së identitetit”, si veçori moshore universale.
I vetmi “ilaç” për të përballuar këto veçori specifike, në marrëdhëniet e acaruara të fëmijës adoleshent me prindërit, është gjetja e “strategjisë dhe taktikës” nga prindi, për të siguruar qëndrueshmërinë e “urave” të lidhjes dhe të komunikimit, si e vetmja mënyrë për ndikuar mbi ta dhe për t’u dëgjuar prej tyre. Sociologët me të drejtë, këtë dilemë të madhe prindërore në marrëdhëniet me adoleshentët, e konsiderojnë si një moment delikat, në të cilin prindërit janë të shqetësuar që të kenë të sigurt “patën” dhe po kaq të sigurt duan të jenë se, ajo nesër do të jetë në gjendje që “të bëjë vezë të arta”. Është normale kjo dëshirë. Kjo është dilema që shqetëson prindërit, në marrëdhëniet e tyre me adoleshentët, që shpesh sjell konflikte në marrëdhëniet me ta. Ky është objektivi dhe angazhimi prindëror shumë pozitiv, por që shpesh nga mungesa e interferimit elegant dhe konsensual me adoleshentët, në vend të “vezëve të arta” sjell konflikt. E gjithë kjo, e lidhur padyshim me mungesën e një raporti të saktë, midis “autoritetit” dhe “tolerancës prindërore”, midis respektimit të identiteteve reciproke, në komunikimin interpersonal. Me fjalë të tjera, ajo që mendoj, se po zhvlerëson komunikimet edukative të prindërve me adoleshentët, është mungesa e kuptimit të kohës, veçorive moshore dhe specifikës psikosociale të adoleshentëve, nga prindërit. Njohuritë e kufizuara të tyre, për shkaqe të ndryshme, është një nga paradigmat sociale të një konflikti tashmë të zgjeruar, masiv, tipik, midis prindërve dhe adoleshentëve. Nuk mund të komunikohet me ta, me të njëjtën mënyrë autoritariste, të vjetër, imponuese, monotone. Në teoritë psikologjike moderne, flitet për metodën prindërore të “komunikimit të manifestuar në rrethana të ndryshme”. Kjo do të thotë, se çelësi i suksesit të prindit me adoleshentin, është që ai të kuptojë rrethanat, të komunikojë në përputhje me to, për të pasur sukses në “strategjinë e komunikimit”, pa shumë konflikt. Kjo është ndoshta mënyra moderne e “veprimit të maskuar indirekt”, duke realizuar shkrirjen e autoritetit dhe tolerancën, për të pasur “një patë të shëndoshë sot, që përgatitet të bëjë vezë të arta nesër.

----------


## Homza

Adoloshenenca eshte moshe qe ti kerkon me patjeter te dukesh i pjekur pra i madh ne moshe, te pish duhan edhe te bosh shrre me policine, kur rritesh me patjeter kerkon ato qe ke ndjere dikur ne adoloshence.

Pra njeriu eshte nje qenie qe gjithnje kerkon ndryshimin, dhe pasi ta kete perjetuar ndryshimin kerkon ate qe e kishte dikur por se merr dot sot.

----------


## Sa Kot

Adoleshenteve do i thosha vetem qe bota do vazhdoje te rrotullohet, pavaresisht dramave apo menefregizmit apo cfaredolloj gjeje qe ata mund te bejne ose qe mund t'i ndodhe gjate kesaj periudhe.

Shpesh adoleshentet mendojne se jane te vetmit qe po vuajne, ose se jane me te rendesishmit ne kete bote dhe mund te bejne dhe thone c'te duan.....duke i nenvleresuar pasojat e se ardhmes.

Prandaj e vetmja keshille qe mund te jap eshte qe ta marrin shtruar dhe pa shume shperthime.

Personalisht, duke krahasuar veten me adoleshentet e tjere...mendoj se ate periudhe qe ata e kaluan ne moshat 13-19 une e kam kaluar vite me pare, gjithmone kam qene me e rritur se mosha. Kur erdhi adoleshenca, asgje tipike per nje adoleshente nuk me joshte me.....me dukeshin gjera demode dhe te vjeteruara. Tani qe jam 21, me duket gjithcka aq distante saqe nuk e di me se nga i bie femijeria apo adoleshenca. Jam bere per pension.  :pa dhembe:

----------

